# Rare NZ military medal up for sale



## SpitfireV (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't know any of these had survived.



> An extremely rare New Zealand Cross war medal created more than 150 years ago and valued at more than $100,000 will be auctioned in London next month.
> The cross, awarded to private Thomas Adamson in 1876, will go on the block at Dix, Noonan and Webb auctioneers on September 23.
> David Green, a historian for the Ministry of Culture and Heritage, said he was "disappointed" the cross was for sale overseas.
> "It is very valuable because they are so few of them. They are seen as an equivalent to the Victoria Cross.
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, I have some "rare" US medals for sale. Let's start the bidding with my Aerial Achievement Medals @ $25K.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting.

This is the current version of the NZC...


----------



## dknob (Aug 31, 2011)

its beautiful...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 31, 2011)

Great read. Very interesting. A rare medal!


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

dknob said:


> its beautiful...



Your mom is beautiful!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 31, 2011)

pardus said:


> Interesting.
> 
> This is the current version of the NZC...
> 
> View attachment 4797



I didn't realise they'd brought it back. Looks like the Clark government actually did something right.


----------



## QC (Aug 31, 2011)

It looks like a VC. Im guessing one of the rarest is still on NZ, the VC and Bar.


----------



## digrar (Aug 31, 2011)

The new one is a civilian award and replaces the George Cross.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Your mom is beautiful!



And probably handed out more than 23 times. My mom would call that "Saturday."


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2011)

QC said:


> It looks like a VC. Im guessing one of the rarest is still on NZ, the VC and Bar.



Yep, in the Army museum.


----------



## digrar (Aug 31, 2011)

pardus said:


> Yep, in the Army museum.



When its not being stolen.

The Museum has just been in the news again, one of the employees there was done for stealing over 800 medals.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 31, 2011)

Ex TF too so he should know how low he was stooping better than anyone.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2011)

digrar said:


> When its not being stolen.
> 
> The Museum has just been in the news again, one of the employees there was done for stealing over 800 medals.



Yeah, that's really pathetic.



SpitfireV said:


> Ex TF too so he should know how low he was stooping better than anyone.



As soon as I read this, I guessed who it was, I looked it up and yep, one of my old CSMs...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Christ really? CSM would be, what, WO1 here?


----------



## digrar (Sep 1, 2011)

WO2.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks diggles.


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Oh Christ really? CSM would be, what, WO1 here?



In NZ CSM is Company Sergeant Major, a WO2. Equal to a First Sergeant in the US Army.


----------



## QC (Sep 1, 2011)

Well fuck me, that's pathetic.


----------



## Purple (Sep 1, 2011)

Based on my time with the lads from Papakura Camp, I'd have to say a rarer award would be a Good Conduct Medal.  

Purple


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

Purple said:


> Based on my time with the lads from Papakura Camp, I'd have to say a rarer medal would have to be a Good Conduct award.
> 
> Purple



Good conduct is a nerds medal, the boys from Pap have balls and balls tend to mess things up ;)


----------



## Purple (Sep 2, 2011)

Having a GCM in Group was a sign to the command that you were a _sneaky bastard_ of an NCO who just hadn't been caught...yet.  :-"

Purple


----------

